# [solved] Mounting cgroup ...

## dalamar

Hi,

I have this problem:

# mount -t cgroup none /dev/cgroup -o devices

mount: special device none does not exist

How could I solve ? Is it an udev issue ?

Thanks In Advance,

DalamarLast edited by dalamar on Wed Jan 20, 2010 2:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dalamar

Solved.

I don't know why, but this problem is disapperead.

Dalamar

----------

## keet

I wish that I knew what was causing this because I am getting the same error message.  Dbus and udev are both started, and I have Control Group support enabled in my kernel.

Edit:  It works now, after I recompiled and copied my kernel and rebooted.  I'm sure that it was enabled before, but oh well.

----------

